# What do you miss?



## Guest

I was at Nantasket Beach today, which got me thinking about the late, great, Paragon Park. I miss everything about it.....the Comet roller coaster, the Himalaya ("Do you want to go faster??"), the Kooky Kastle, the Sky Lark, and even the guy with the huge nose who would guess your age, weight, etc. I really wish I could have taken my kids there.

What places from your childhood (or adulthood) that are gone that you miss?


----------



## 263FPD

The European in North End, and the guy in the red velvet smoking jacket who was a fixture at their door. Miss their pizza and the atmoshere in there. Pizza there, and then a trip to Cafe Pompei for a pastry and a nice Italian cofee. Was always well worth the trip in to town.


----------



## Guest

Kings Castle in whitman took my kids there when they were little kids, would have liked to bring my grandson.


----------



## cousteau

Bruce, its strange you brought this up when you did. I was just on GoogleEarth the other day looking at my grandmothers property, well, former property. My dad grew up on a farm and my grandmother stayed there by herself after my granddad died and the kids moved on. She had a lot of land, a huge beautiful home, an orchard, several barns and other structures, and my uncle ran and owned the general store next to the house. Some of my best childhood memories were there with my grandmother and family. She had a heart of gold and solid brass balls. Well, "progress" has found this rural oasis. There is now a home in the peanut field behind her old house. All the trees in the front yard are gone. Apple orchard? Gone. General store is razed. For a couple days I asked myself why I looked it up. I wish I never did. That is the place I miss.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

For us centrally located folks, Whalom Park. Used to lose my shit when I heard we were gonna go there for the day!


----------



## Dan Stark

I miss Hot Dog Bobs in West Boylston. He made delicious steamed hot dogs right next to the reservoir. We would chow down, then skip rocks and climb around the Old Stone Church. 

RIP Bob. Have a salubrious afterlife.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> I miss Hot Dog Bobs in West Boylston. He made delicious steamed hot dogs right next to the reservoir. We would chow down, then skip rocks and climb around the Old Stone Church.
> 
> RIP Bob. Have a salubrious afterlife.


I'm pretty sure his son runs it now. Been a while since I've driven through town between 11am-2pm, but I remember hearing Bob Jr took over.

Remember when Santa used to show up there in a helicopter?

Old Stone... It was like playing frogger avoiding all the pigeon shit!


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm pretty sure his son runs it now. Been a while since I've driven through town between 11am-2pm, but I remember hearing Bob Jr took over.
> 
> Remember when Santa used to show up there in a helicopter?
> 
> Old Stone... It was like playing frogger avoiding all the pigeon shit!


He took it over for a while, but I haven't seen them in a long time. Iirc, Bob was really pro LE too?


----------



## Guest

Good topic, yet sad. As we get older, we start thinking about all this stuff. Much of it stuff I wish I could experience with my children. 
I miss the above mentioned parks, of course. Being able to eat McDonald's outside and watching the planes take off from the now closed airport in Tewksbury. 
I also miss the seasonal holidays being celebrated by everyone, private & public. Such as, Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc. In the name of diversity, and every other liberal idea, these family & community events are dying. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Buzzy's Roast Beef, nothing like a ride out of your area to grab a sandwich and potatoe knishes.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> He took it over for a while, but I haven't seen them in a long time. Iirc, Bob was really pro LE too?


Very much so pro LE.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Terry Francona


----------



## BxDetSgt

WBCN (from the 80's with the sparkly bumper stickers)


----------



## BxDetSgt

cold tea, the alley, state identification cards from down the zone, haymarket fireworks, trolleys, bruins and red sox painter hats,


----------



## chief801

The Rat


----------



## Nightstalker

Dan Stark said:


> I miss Hot Dog Bobs in West Boylston. He made delicious steamed hot dogs right next to the reservoir. We would chow down, then skip rocks and climb around the Old Stone Church.
> 
> RIP Bob. Have a salubrious afterlife.


Whatever happened to the hot dog truck!? Even now, Hot dog annies has been bought by asian ladies and run by 16 yr old girls.


----------



## Guest

chief801 said:


> The Rat


Many drunken nights watching bands there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Usa8235

chief801 said:


> The Rat


 and Kenmore Sqaure the way it used to be before they yuppified it..all its dirty, grimy self and the cast of characters..the old Cask and Flagon, before it was made all nicey nice!


----------



## sdb29

I miss the old Dunkin Donuts where you could sit at a snaky s shaped counter and drink your coffee from a ceramic mug that a waitress would bring you.


----------



## TopCop24

Usa8235 said:


> the old Cask and Flagon, before it was made all nicey nice!


Amen to that. I find my way into GameOn or Beer Works these days


----------



## GARDA

I miss September the 10th.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> For us centrally located folks, Whalom Park. Used to lose my shit when I heard we were gonna go there for the day!


You'll have a whale of a time!!


----------



## Guest

chief801 said:


> The Rat


I spent a month there one night.

(for our junior members, that was the Rathskeller, a club in Kenmore Square that operated from the 70's til the mid-90's)


----------



## Guest

mikemac64 said:


> Saturday morning cartoons. The ones that had the adults and kids laughing at the same jokes for different reasons. Mel Blanc was a genius.


----------



## LA Copper

The Boston Garden. 

Seeing a Bruins or Celtics game there when the place was packed; How hot it would get, how noisy it would get, and how the place would literally shake when everyone stomped their feet.


----------



## Rock

BJ's......They were great before I got married


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> BJ's......They were great before I got married


Thanks for my first LOL moment of the day!


----------



## LGriffin

I miss Hawaiian Island resorts with no kids.

I just got back from a "resort" (they call everything a resort these days) at the Cape, full of libtards from NY and NJ with voice immodulation and undisciplined spawn. I miss people who would take their little shits out of public areas until they could behave rather than making us listen to them say their kids freak soap opera name over and over again with no follow through! Put your book down, get up off your fat ass, take "Harrison, Carter, and Garret" to the room, give them a kick in the ass and they'll stop!

I know this is unacceptable to say in the "Our Flaws Make Us Special" generation, but I miss one piece swimsuits and cover ups on mothers. I'm sorry, but no one really wants to see your stretched out navel and scars. Even if you're the same size you were before the kids came, it all shifted, cover that shit up!

In sum, I miss people with self-respect, discipline, consequences and public decency.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LGriffin said:


> I miss Hawaiian Island resorts with no kids.
> 
> I just got back from a "resort" (they call everything a resort these days) at the Cape, full of libtards from NY and NJ with voice immodulation and undisciplined spawn. I miss people who would take their little shits out of public areas until they could behave rather than making us listen to them say their kids freak soap opera name over and over again with no follow through! Put your book down, get up off your fat ass, take "Harrison, Carter, and Garret" to the room, give them a kick in the ass and they'll stop!
> 
> I know this is unacceptable to say in the "Our Flaws Make Us Special" generation, but I miss one piece swimsuits and cover ups on mothers. I'm sorry, but no one really wants to see your stretched out navel and scars. Even if you're the same size you were before the kids came, it all shifted, cover that shit up!
> 
> In sum, I miss people with self-respect, discipline, consequences and public decency.


This times about a billion.

I hate hearing parents just repeat their kids name, like that's going to stop them. Go act on it and then your little devil spawn will react the next time you start shouting their name, but ONLY after you slap the taste outta their mouth.


----------



## Dan Stark

I miss diving boards.


----------



## NorthshoreWannabe

MSP75 said:


> Being able to eat McDonald's outside and watching the planes take off from the now closed airport in Tewksbury.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


getting an ice cream with my dad when I was little at Mac's Dairy Farm and then watching the planes take off. I can't believe how long it has been since I've been over that way. I remember the sign out front of the airport for beginner flying lessons for I think $99 or a few hundred dollars to try.


----------



## Meat Eater

Gladstones and the $1.00 a beer happy hour before the bands started to play. I don't miss the slippery walk out of the bathroom at the RAT!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

I miss respect for our profession.


----------



## zm88

callahans in Newton


----------



## LA Copper

The old Sullivan Stadium.

We would freeze our butts off watching the Pats, who weren't nearly as good back in those days as they are now. Also, each side of the stadium really getting into and and yelling, "Taste Great!" "Less Filling!" Now that was a lot of fun, even though we could barely move due to the freezing temps.

*Edited to add:*
The old Miller Light Beer commercials.

They were pretty funny, especially with all the big name sports figures of the day. They would go back and forth with the, "Taste great, less filling" schtick that worked for many years.


----------



## cc3915

The old Central Artery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Mr Scribbles said:


> I miss respect for our profession.


I, for one, still have it.


----------



## grn3charlie

Castle Island (almost everyday of summer) with my big family, all the cousins, aunts, uncles and grandparents. We would get there after sunrise and stay through all three meals. We had the best times playing games that had NOTHING to do with electronics. Everything was so much simpler then, safer because the adults were there. Most have died. Of the cousins, many have moved too far away to make re-creating this nearly impossible. We had a day last year where most of us went there and it was fun, for us but our kids think we're nuts. I think they are right!


----------



## 7costanza

having a fucking JOB....actually just payday.


----------



## sdb29

I miss being an adult human being with control of my own destiny who doesn't need the state to tell me what I can eat, drink, or smoke.


----------



## Johnny Law

I miss being able to Section 12 someone right on the spot and drop them off at the State Hospital for a no muss, no fuss call. Now we have to do an actual report whether force is used or not, so gay.

I miss the days when having a cell phone was a novelty rather than everyone, including shitheads with no money, having one. I was the first on the department to get one, and I had to drive to Boston to get it. I still have it in my desk drawer as a curio. As big as the old Motorola brick radios with an antenna that was longer!

I miss less than $1.50 a gallon gasoline. I remember pumping gasoline as a job in the late eighties and I had to change the price on the outside signs from .99 cents a gallon for regular unleaded to $1.09 a gallon when the 10 cent gas tax kicked in (I think that was 90 or 91).

I miss being able to go to a call or incident and not have at least an hour's worth of paperwork for stupid shit.

I miss being able to tell people "Seek your own complaint" for minor misdemeanors


----------



## LA Copper

grn3charlie said:


> Castle Island (almost everyday of summer) with my big family, all the cousins, aunts, uncles and grandparents. We would get there after sunrise and stay through all three meals. We had the best times playing games that had NOTHING to do with electronics. Everything was so much simpler then, safer because the adults were there. Most have died. Of the cousins, many have moved too far away to make re-creating this nearly impossible. We had a day last year where most of us went there and it was fun, for us but our kids think we're nuts. I think they are right!


My family did the same thing there at Castle Island and at Stage Fort Park in Gloucester. Good times.


----------



## Guest

I miss big family holidays. All the aunts, uncles, cousins, would come from across 4 states just to be together for Thanksgiving and Christmas. We all crammed into beds or in sleeping bags on the floor, and nobody complained about privacy. The kids all played together without electronic devices, we sat on the floor so the grownups could sit on the furniture, we ate at the kids' table, and nobody was bratty or disrespectful. There were trays of cookies and fudge and nuts out all day, free for the taking, and nobody had peanut or egg allergies. We played outside in the snow and didn't complain about the cold, and we had hot cocoa waiting when we came in. And there was always at least one dead deer or elk hanging in the garage from my uncle's most recent hunting trip.
Those were definitely the good old days!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## zm88

actually knowing your neighbors. i know it still exists, but as a kid we all knew eachother. all the dads drank at callahans down.the street, then the.biltmore when the poutas' owned it. if there was a problem, or you needed something done on ya house or car there was someone in the neighborhood who could help. it was a real sense of community back then


----------



## lofu

Kings Castle Land in Whitman. My parents used to take me there when I was a little kid.


----------



## Marks72

I miss my '69 Vette, '67 Fairlane, '66 Chevy II, and the places I used to cruise them, and crowd I cruised with... "back in the day". It was a cool place in time and my life.
Also, would have enjoyed taking my GrandKids to the ol Lincoln Park in Dartmouth.


----------



## mpd61

Steamtown back when it was in Vermont. The Sherman tank in the cornfield off route 105 between Halifax and Middleboro. Kings Castle Land in Whitman, Estes Ice Cream in Halifax. The Bannerman Estate in East Bridgewater. the HP Hood plant in E.B. Stans Joke/Bookshop in Brockton. Weymouth Naval Air Station


----------



## cousteau

I miss lawn darts.


----------



## Guest

Justin's Hearthside restaurant in Hanover, with its ginormous salad bar that you could order as a meal itself.


----------



## Guest

The Woolworth's lunch counter....I remember going shopping with my mother in Quincy Center during the day while my older brother was in school (no pre-school back then) and my dad was working.

We would get lunch at Woolworth's, and I always insisted that we sit at the counter, instead of in a booth. Grilled cheese & tomato with french fries and a milk for me, and my mom would get a BLT and fries with a coffee.


----------



## kwflatbed

The 1950's, 1960's and all of the good things that went with them.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> Justin's Hearthside restaurant in Hanover, with its ginormous salad bar that you could order as a meal itself.


And their pretty good size prime rib.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

cousteau said:


> I miss lawn darts.


JARTS!

"Dad can we play with those?"
"NOPE!"


----------



## HistoryHound

Calling some place and having a real person answer the phone and not having to press anything for English.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> having a fucking JOB....actually just payday.


Be patient, high roller. You'll have your own Tom Vu inspired infomercial soon enough


----------



## Kilvinsky

So many great things have been listed (Paragon Park, King's Castle Land, Rocky Point, etc). I'll just say (though I like where I'm at overall)....


I miss my youth and the life I had then.


----------



## cousteau

I miss youth sports when the kids mattered, not the dad/coach's win-loss record.


----------



## Rock

cousteau said:


> I miss youth sports when the kids mattered, not the dad/coach's win-loss record.


Sorry but I have to disagree agree with you on this one. The kids still matter. The dad/coach's win-loss record guys are there too but for the most part I've seen the majority of teams coachs make it about the kids. The coachs that suck stand out in the crowd.


----------



## chief801

MSP75 said:


> Many drunken nights watching bands there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Ditto....good times....


----------



## chief801

Meat Eater said:


> Gladstones and the $1.00 a beer happy hour before the bands started to play. I don't miss the slippery walk out of the bathroom at the RAT!


A true test of balance and coordination for sure!


----------



## MaDuce

The 2nd Amendment


----------



## LA Copper

Creature Double Feature

Every Saturday afternoon on Channel 56 with Dale Dorman as host. The special effects on some of those movies weren't really very special but as a kid, they were cool to watch.


----------



## LA Copper

Hockey back in the old days.

When we could actually pronounce the names of the players: Bobby Orr, Gerry Cheevers, Gordie Howe, Bobby Hull, Bobby Clark, Phil Esposito, Derek Sanderson, etc. Nowadays I have no idea how to pronounce most of their names.

Also, the "real" men didn't wear helmets or face masks..... now that was really crazy!


----------



## Usa8235

mikemac64 said:


> Ahhhh, Happy Hour. Beat the Clock at Molly's on Friday afternoons (Harvard Ave in Brighton), $5 all you can drink at the Ark on Tuesday nights (Beacon Street just before Kenmore Square), 2 for 1 everywhere (literally everywhere).
> 
> Sunday afternoons at Pufferbellys (before they started having drive by's in the parking lot). Pretty much any Snday on the cape. I don't know of any young's who do the Sunday drive to the Cape anymore.
> 
> They want to bring back Happy Hour but I just don't see it being the same.


Bunratty's and the Fathers 1 thru whatever #, i forget.. we used to attempt to do 'em all, starting at the one that used to be across from Fenway on Boylston st, then to the one across the Ark and the one near Molly's..never made it any further!


----------



## chief801

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> JARTS!
> 
> "Dad can we play with those?"
> "NOPE!"


I took one to the forehead as a kid. My dad and uncles were playing and I ran through and took one off the squash...still have the "dent" and a scar.


----------



## chief801

Hours spent playing various sports in the neighborhood, depending on the season, and fighting over who got to be Jim Rice, Yaz, Lynn, Gil Gilbert, Grogan, Stanley Morgan, etc....you could always get a game of something going. You just don't see the kids playing like that anymore.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Creature Double Feature
> 
> Every Saturday afternoon on Channel 56 with Dale Dorman as host. The special effects on some of those movies weren't really very special but as a kid, they were cool to watch.


That was a great show. Ernie Boch Jr brought it back for a while, but it wasn't the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meat Eater

Does anyone remember Brothers Four in Nashua NH.? Three bars inside one large building. Rock and roll bands in the middle, Country on one end with a mechanical bull and disco on the other end. The disco was loaded with drunk guys just before closing for some reason.


----------



## Guest

Jello wrestling at the Mill Hill Club in Yarmouth.


----------



## cousteau

Didn't know you were a wrestler, Delta


----------



## Goose

Getting in the car and just driving to nowhere in particular to get out and clear your head...you can't do that anymore because gas is too damn expensive.


----------



## Guest

mikemac64 said:


> Thats a sad photo. I loved that place. There's a documentary coming out soon called "The Kings of Cape Cod: The Story of the Cape Cod Happy Hour", about the Cape Cod happy hour and the various singers who took to the sun burned masses each weekend. Geordie Milne, John Morgan, Jim Plunkett, etc. Those were great times.


I'm surprised that it's been closed as long as it has.....it was always packed on the weekends, even in the winter.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Probably only one person will miss these places as much as I have:

Avalon
Metropolis
The Complex


----------



## lofu

frank said:


> Getting in the car and just driving to nowhere in particular to get out and clear your head...you can't do that anymore because gas is too damn expensive.


Still can do it on a bike


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Probably only one person will miss these places as much as I have:
> 
> Avalon
> Metropolis
> The Complex


The Avalon was another place with great shows. I saw Jeff Buckley's last show in Boston before he died.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BxDetSgt

square pizza from the stand at the back corner of the old Boston Garden, 18 year old drinking age in VT., colege girls from Pine Manor, Play it Again Sams and all the other bars on Comm. Ave., black and white police cars with no flashy writing, Bratton's old met cars, met pd study guides, registry cops, RT's.


----------



## sdb29

I miss square cars with 4 barrel carbs, and the sound they'd make when you kicked it in the ass. If you were lucky you'd get a little chirp shifting into second.

"Screw aerodynamics. This is an American car. We don't need to slip through the wind, we kick it out of our way."


----------



## MaDuce

BDU's


----------



## USAF286

MaDuce said:


> BDU's


They just phased these out for us last October...ABUs suck


----------



## USAF286

I miss going out with a group of friends to a bar and carrying on conversations with them...now everyone has their head so far up their cellphones ass....


----------



## SinePari

The Channel
Bartending at Narcissus/Celebrations with the hot, young ass, then going to the Rat for real music
Having a good night's sleep...uninterrupted by one of the demons
Old school Sat morning wrestling
Hair metal videos
Bush 41
The Cold War
My Crown Vic that I traded in for a Utility on Wednesday
Going out solo, going home *not* solo
Training at Ft Bragg: alone in the woods with a 70-lb ruck, a compass, and 20 miles to go
Fort Ord and Bud's Pub in Monterey, CA
The Rock Fabrik in Ludwigsburg (Stuttgart), Germany
The Bell UH-1H Huey
Playing/Coaching Lacrosse
Playing my Gibson Voodoo Explorer without a demon grabbing the strings
Stage diving at a Slayer show
Montreal...anything there
The Regatta in Fall River
Ebeneezer's Framingham
Watching MY shows on MY TV
And pretty much anything else that I haven't done since marriage and kids.


----------



## Killjoy

> They just phased these out for us last October...ABUs suck


When I first went in the Air Force, we had just transitioned out of OD's! In fact, I was issued an OD field jacket in basic which I wore proudly, until they phased those out as well.

Why do ABU's, ACU's etc. all seem to have a cheap feel to them versus BDU's?


----------



## Killjoy

I miss young people who actually take responsibility for their actions and realize nothing of value is given...it's *earned*.


----------



## USM C-2

The Channel. And not just 'cause I got a handjob there on the dance floor one night, either. 

OT, we just got our first SUV interceptor. No more CroVic's. Sigh.


----------



## cousteau

I miss both of my freshman college years.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

WFNX and WBCN, both went through high school and college with me, esp FNX, miss them and the music.


----------



## sdb29

Daryl Martini, the Cosmic Muffin


----------



## LA Copper

BLUE BLOOD said:


> WFNX and WBCN, both went through high school and college with me, esp FNX, miss them and the music.


Don't forget WAAF.


----------



## pahapoika

climbing in the back seat of the 66 impala with our pillows and blankets, hitting McDonald's on the way to the Neponset Drive-In.


----------



## cousteau

WCOZ, which got me through junior high. And don't forget Dwayne Ingles Glasscock on WBCN on the Big Mattress. Or the King Biscuit Flower Hour, and Dr Demento.


----------



## Killjoy

> WFNX and WBCN, both went through high school and college with me, esp FNX, miss them and the music.


Ahhhh....FNX...bring me back to the days of being in the camera room over at Filene's in the 90's with FNX on the radio.

Speaking of which, I miss Filene's and Jordan Marsh at Downtown Crossing before Menino turned it into something that looks like Stalingrad.


----------



## DEI8

SinePari said:


> My Crown Vic that I traded in for a Utility on Wednesday
> .


Same here, almost a month ago, they dont get any better or any more comfortable. I wish I had a time machine I would go back and disconect the odometer on my CV


----------



## SinePari

LA Copper said:


> Don't forget WAAF.


Don't worry. That tired old Hillman show hasn't changed its format or its playlist since 1992. Pearl Jam, STP, and Green Day every hour, on the hour. LAME



DEI8 said:


> Same here, almost a month ago, they dont get any better or any more comfortable. I wish I had a time machine I would go back and disconect the odometer on my CV


Yeah, it's new and has all the bells and whistles but it's more cramped than a Corolla. My knees are jammed up against the dash and the back doesn't lean back because of the cage. Sure, prisoners will be comfy but the officer will shorten his femurs before retirement.

I'm thinking they may have to break out the check books and upgrade to Tahoes soon. I've only got 130 miles on it but so far, thumbs down. Unless you're under 5'8" it's not a good ride.


----------



## LA Copper

SinePari said:


> Don't worry. That tired old Hillman show hasn't changed its format or its playlist since 1992. Pearl Jam, STP, and Green Day every hour, on the hour. LAME


Actually, I was thinking a bit farther back than that. They used to play the good rock and roll bands of the day back in the late 70s, early 80s.

I wouldn't know STP (whoever that is) or Green Day if they were standing in front of me.


----------



## Hush

I already miss WFNX, and of course WBCN. I also miss the old radio shows they used to have on WEEI. I used to fall asleep to Dragnet, The Shadow, and Lights Out Everybody. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USM C-2

Brudnoy on 'BZ late night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

USM C-4 said:


> Brudnoy on 'BZ late night.


And Larry Glick too. "A favor's a favor, what is your favor?"


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> I miss square cars with 4 barrel carbs, and the sound they'd make when you kicked it in the ass. If you were lucky you'd get a little chirp shifting into second.
> 
> "Screw aerodynamics. This is an American car. We don't need to slip through the wind, we kick it out of our way."


Did you ever flip over the air cleaner cover to get that really big "WHOMP" when the secondaries kicked in? I don't know if that made the car go faster, but it sure seemed like it.


----------



## Guest

My old elementary school, which is now condos. Once in awhile I'll get a call there, and it's strange/sad to look at it.


----------



## OfficerObie59

I miss independent non-corporate radio and Burger King Curly Fries. Alas, so is the free market.


----------



## cousteau

Delta784 said:


> Did you ever flip over the air cleaner cover to get that really big "WHOMP" when the secondaries kicked in? I don't know if that made the car go faster, but it sure seemed like it.


It did give you a little power boost as the air intake resistance would be a little less. Basically, it made beathing easier for the engine. And, the more air you get, the more fuel you can burn.


----------



## Johnny Law

cousteau said:


> It did give you a little power boost as the air intake resistance would be a little less. Basically, it made beathing easier for the engine. And, the more air you get, the more fuel you can burn.


 True in theory, but everyone who flipped the air cleaner cover also kicked it in the guts everytime they could just to hear the roar, hence poor gas mileage.


----------



## sdb29

Johnny Law said:


> True in theory, but everyone who flipped the air cleaner cover also kicked it in the guts everytime they could just to hear the roar, hence poor gas mileage.


Which is a good segue into " I miss leaded regular gas for 39 cents a gallon, and the smell of leaded gas when you were filling up your tank for about six bucks."


----------



## Guest

The McRib Sandwich from McDonald's (hold the pickles);


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> The McRib Sandwich from McDonald's (hold the pickles);


 It seems to make an appearance every year or two. IIRC, I thought they first came out with the McRib during the Flintstones Movie promotion (the one with John Goodman) in the mid 90's.


----------



## Lifer

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> For us centrally located folks, Whalom Park. Used to lose my shit when I heard we were gonna go there for the day!


 I remember when the Pirates Den burned down....I was so bummed.


----------



## Lifer

BxDetSgt said:


> WBCN (from the 80's with the sparkly bumper stickers)


 I Remember WCOZ and sneaking my radio late on Sunday nights listening to DR. DEMENTO.


----------



## BxDetSgt

100 point to anyone who remembers the classic rock station that preceeded COZ...hint it had an AM sister station.


----------



## Guest

Lifer said:


> I Remember WCOZ and sneaking my radio late on Sunday nights listening to DR. DEMENTO.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

I miss daily posts from Kozmo Kramer on here!


----------



## Dan Stark

OfficerObie59 said:


> It seems to make an appearance every year or two. IIRC, I thought they first came out with the McRib during the Flintstones Movie promotion (the one with John Goodman) in the mid 90's.


I saw it this year in Tatnuck Square. It tasted like wet BBQ drywall.


----------



## Guest

Diet Vanilla Pepsi.....I absolutely LOVED that stuff, and after it was no longer carried in MA, I had my brother buy-out every 12-pack in North Conway NH before he came down to visit.

Sadly, it's been completely discontinued now, but I have 1 can left in my refrigerator that I'm saving for a special occasion.


----------



## 7costanza

Can't drink soda now but I loved Castle Rock Springs in Saugus . We used to go weekly and fill up those old glass bottles in the cool antique wooden crates then return the bottles each trip.


----------



## LA Copper

Saturday Night Live with the original cast. That was some funny stuff.

Oh no, it's Mr Bill!


----------



## sdb29

I miss the days when a Court Officer would make the old, more formal announcement that court was in session.

instead of just saying "All Rise" or "Court" the Court Officer would say something like "Oye, Oye, Oye. All Rise. The 3rd District Court of Bristol County is now in session, the honorable John Smith presiding. All parties having business before the court draw close, and ye shall be heard. God Bless the Commonwealth of Massachusetts."

It's been a long time since I've heard it so I don't remember the exact phrasing, but it was along those lines.


----------



## lofu

sdb29 said:


> I miss the days when a Court Officer would make the old, more formal announcement that court was in session.
> 
> instead of just saying "All Rise" or "Court" the Court Officer would say something like "Oye, Oye, Oye. All Rise. The 3rd District Court of Bristol County is now in session, the honorable John Smith presiding. All parties having business before the court draw close, and ye shall be heard. God Bless the Commonwealth of Massachusetts."
> 
> It's been a long time since I've heard it so I don't remember the exact phrasing, but it was along those lines.


I've heard it recently in both Norfolk and Suffolk District Courts. Maybe it's making a return.


----------



## sdb29

lofu said:


> I've heard it recently in both Norfolk and Suffolk District Courts. Maybe it's making a return.


Oh no kidding. That's good. I'd rather see the 39 cents a gallon gas again, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> I miss the days when a Court Officer would make the old, more formal announcement that court was in session.
> 
> instead of just saying "All Rise" or "Court" the Court Officer would say something like "Oye, Oye, Oye. All Rise. The 3rd District Court of Bristol County is now in session, the honorable John Smith presiding. All parties having business before the court draw close, and ye shall be heard. God Bless the Commonwealth of Massachusetts."
> 
> It's been a long time since I've heard it so I don't remember the exact phrasing, but it was along those lines.


I never go to court anymore (EVERYTHING is dismissed of CWOF'd), so I couldn't tell you if they do it anymore around these parts. Except for probation surrenders, I've been inside a courtroom twice in the last 4 years, in spite of being among the arrest leaders on my PD.


----------



## Guest

Going off the above, I miss court OT and seeing criminals at least being inconvenienced with a trial.


----------



## USM C-2

Oyez, oyez, oyez...

Would the station have been WBZ-FM? They didn't even have a DJ, just all automated. Used to play the same Steely Dan song at the same time every morning...


----------



## Guest

USM C-4 said:


> Oyez, oyez, oyez...
> 
> Would the station have been WBZ-FM? They didn't even have a DJ, just all automated. Used to play the same Steely Dan song at the same time every morning...


One of the Boston stations would play "Stairway to Heaven" at midnight, every single night. I can't remember which one.


----------



## LA Copper

I remember KISS FM with would play, "Wishing on a Star" every Saturday at noon.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Was not thinking of WBZ, and HDH AM was a good station in the early 70's (my mom listened to it driving us to school in the middle of the bussing riots), but if my memory is correct WCOZ was originally WEEI FM, and was the first self identified "classic rock" station in Boston. Must of been about 1980 or so. (I hated KISS FM because disco sucked back then, but Sonny Jo White was pretty funny, as was Dale Doreman).


----------



## BxDetSgt

Delta I think that was COZ that played Zep every night at midnight. That station rocked, ZLX never came close.


----------



## LA Copper

After 24 years on the job out here in LA.... I miss New England.

I love my job and I love the weather out here, but.... it's not home and there's no place like home. Don't take it for granted.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> After 24 years on the job out here in LA.... I miss New England.
> 
> I love my job and I love the weather out here, but.... it's not home and there's no place like home. Don't take it for granted.


As much as I hate for summer to end (this one FLEW by), I'm looking forward to fall with the leaves falling, the smell of fireplaces on cold nights, etc.

I love the change of seasons in New England.


----------



## SinePari

sdb29 said:


> I miss the days when a Court Officer would make the old, more formal announcement that court was in session.
> 
> instead of just saying "All Rise" or "Court" the Court Officer would say something like "Oye, Oye, Oye. All Rise. The 3rd District Court of Bristol County is now in session, the honorable John Smith presiding. All parties having business before the court draw close, and ye shall be heard. God Bless the Commonwealth of Massachusetts."
> 
> It's been a long time since I've heard it so I don't remember the exact phrasing, but it was along those lines.


Most court rooms in Worcester do it. District and Superior. Hon. D'Angelo does the Pledge of Allegiance as well; those in the court can do so voluntarily.



Delta784 said:


> As much as I hate for summer to end (this one FLEW by), I'm looking forward to fall with the leaves falling, the smell of fireplaces on cold nights, etc.


That's the rim job you get before the butt blasting of winter.


----------



## nemedic

OfficerObie59 said:


> It seems to make an appearance every year or two. IIRC, I thought they first came out with the McRib during the Flintstones Movie promotion (the one with John Goodman) in the mid 90's.


I thought the origin was the Disney Tarzan movie in '99, along with a pineapple version of the 2/$1 pies and a pineapple shake


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

LA Copper said:


> After 24 years on the job out here in LA.... I miss New England.
> 
> I love my job and I love the weather out here, but.... it's not home and there's no place like home. Don't take it for granted.


*New England is nice, especially around Holidays etc. It is great having family around too. I long for LA type weather once January and February come along however.......*


----------



## BxDetSgt

I miss winter like it used to be. When 3 inches of snow was not a news event and people knew how to drive in the snow.


----------



## LA Copper

BxDetSgt said:


> I miss winter like it used to be. When 3 inches of snow was not a news event and people knew how to drive in the snow.


I miss winter.... for about a week, then I'm glad to get back to the sunshine and warm temps.


----------



## cousteau

Yeah, I miss winter. For a guy from the south, long since being transplanted in the north, I surprisingly love the cold, the snow and the ice. I enjoy ice fishing as much as anything and last winter sucked. Fall gets me out of the summer duldrums in prep for the cold.


----------



## Johnny Law

I fuckin hate the snow, period. Nothing about it interests me. I don't ski, although my son snowboards like mad. I hate shoveling, snowblowing, driving in it, and seeing the shit. The only reason I stay in this area of the country, in this miserable state, in my crap city is because both Mrs. Law and I moved around ALOT as children growing up and we both want our daughter and son to grow up with the stability of longtime friends, schools and relatives here.

Otherwise, I would punch out over the ocean and swim to Australia if I had to. At a minimum I would move to a mid Atlantic state such as Tennesee or Kentucky.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of winter, I miss the Enchanted Village at Jordan Marsh in Downtown Crossing. I know Jordan Furniture does a scaled-down version, but it's not the same.


----------



## Boot

Buzzy's roast beef.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> Speaking of winter, I miss the Enchanted Village at Jordan Marsh in Downtown Crossing. I know Jordan Furniture does a scaled-down version, but it's not the same.


How about the toy soldier 12 ft statues at the old Shoppers World in Framingham. I think they still put those out downtown each year.


----------



## HousingCop

*I miss the smell of deep fried food, cooked in real greasy oil, when you would walk past a restaurant. You know, that reaaaaaly good whiff you'd get if you were downwind. *
*Because of all the CalorieNazi's and parents feeding their kids garbage 24/7, we can't even smell anything good anymore. Bloomberg, damn you all to Hell. *
*Anybody who ever spent time in a restaurant kitchen knows that smell.*


----------



## USAF286

I miss Dunkin Donuts as a coffee shop, not a place for tuna sandwiches and deli products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I miss my energy, my semi-stable hormones, and being able to walk around without a baby attached to my belly or my bosom. Love my kids, but 4 in less than 5 yrs is enough-- my sanity is starting to suffer. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> I miss my energy, my semi-stable hormones, and being able to walk around without a baby attached to my belly or my bosom. Love my kids, but 4 in less than 5 yrs is enough-- my sanity is starting to suffer.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


WHOAAA fertile Myrtle... I have a one month old and have ZERO intention of going through this sleep deprivation process again anytime soon.

You madam, are a warrior.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> WHOAAA fertile Myrtle... I have a one month old and have ZERO intention of going through this sleep deprivation process again anytime soon.
> 
> You madam, are a warrior.


Warrior or lunatic... The jury is still out. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> WHOAAA fertile Myrtle... I have a one month old and have ZERO intention of going through this sleep deprivation process again anytime soon.
> 
> You madam, are a warrior.


 Go for the snip job, one of the best choices I ever made.


----------



## NEPS

chief801 said:


> The Rat


The Channel, the 'BCN free lunch concerts, the Boston band Face to Face (not the nationally known band), a spoof local band called the Swinging Erudites... and the youth and time to go to a club once in a while.


----------



## HistoryHound

I miss the days when my kids had problems that I could fix.


----------



## chief801

NEPS said:


> The Channel, the 'BCN free lunch concerts, the Boston band Face to Face (not the nationally known band), a spoof local band called the Swinging Erudites... and the youth and time to go to a club once in a while.


Major crush on Laurie Sargent...good call on Face to Face


----------



## Kilvinsky

NEPS said:


> The Channel, the 'BCN free lunch concerts, the Boston band Face to Face (not the nationally known band), a spoof local band called the Swinging Erudites... and the youth and time to go to a club once in a while.


I nearly wept when Matt Siegel left WBCN for KISS 108, a damn DISCO station. Ok, by the time he got there disco was being phased out, but it was disco-ish and it was still NOT ROCK. It was a crime against humanity.


----------



## USM C-2

Who was the cute little blond on BCN in the late eighties? I may or may not have had her Q2 stuck to my fridge, back when you could do that sort of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEPS

chief801 said:


> Major crush on Laurie Sargent...good call on Face to Face


Me too. I first saw the band -- and Laurie Sargent -- on New Years Eve 1985 into '86 at the Channel. I was a newly minted cop with many foolish dreams, one of which was that I would be pulled up on to the stage with the band at the end of the concert, as was the band's habit.


----------



## chief801

NEPS said:


> Me too. I first saw the band -- and Laurie Sargent -- on New Years Eve 1985 into '86 at the Channel. I was a newly minted cop with many foolish dreams, one of which was that I would be pulled up on to the stage with the band at the end of the concert, as was the band's habit.


I also went gaga over Janet Lavallee from Tribe...I had a thing for chick musicians back then I guess. I was reduced to a slurring imbecile when I ran into her and the band one night in town...I think it was Bunratty's...

...and don't forget Kay Hanley...Letters to Cleo


----------



## NEPS

chief801 said:


> I also went gaga over Janet Lavallee from Tribe...II was reduced to a slurring imbecile when I ran into her and the band one night in town...I think it was Bunratty's...


You met her? I scared the crap out of my son last month by playing a Tribe record (including "Abort") over and over again -- while we were cleaning the house.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

I kinda dug Tanya Donelly from Throwing Muses Chief.


----------



## Guest

chief801 said:


> I also went gaga over Janet Lavallee from Tribe...I had a thing for chick musicians back then I guess. I was reduced to a slurring imbecile when I ran into her and the band one night in town...I think it was Bunratty's...
> 
> ...and don't forget Kay Hanley...Letters to Cleo


One of my post-military jobs was working security/SPO at a business complex in Dorchester that included 2 hotels and a 24/7 bowling alley/pool hall. As far as security jobs go, it was one of the best....decent pay, health insurance, armed, and city SPO powers.

Anyway, we used to get celebrities in the 24/7 bowling alley once in awhile, and they ran the gamut as far as attitude. For example, Robert Plant (lead singer for Led Zeppelin) is an avid bowler, and he came in after a concert after midnight to bowl a few strings. The security supervisor assigned me and another guy to make sure he wasn't bothered by anyone, but he couldn't have been nicer and more accomodating.....he'd bowl his string, then come over and sign autographs and pose for pictures.

OTOH, Aimee Mann (lead singer of "Til Tuesday) came in one night, long after her 15 seconds of fame were up, and she was a complete baggadoosh. I used to have a massive crush on her when she was with "Til Tuesday, but her personality was a total turn-off. She was arrogantly telling me and my partner, "Keep these people away from me", when no one even knew who she was, or cared.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> OTOH, Aimee Mann (lead singer of "Til Tuesday) came in one night, long after her 15 seconds of fame were up, and she was a complete baggadoosh. I used to have a massive crush on her when she was with "Til Tuesday, but her personality was a total turn-off. She was arrogantly telling me and my partner, "Keep these people away from me", when no one even knew who she was, or cared.


Have NEVER liked Zepplin, but can respect his attitude and like that. Just DON'T "SING"!

But that story about Aimee Mann is great. "Keep these people away from me" "Ms. Mann, no one is within a hundred yards of you and only that custodian seems to know who you are and he just wants to mop the floor when you're done. I think you're safe."

Oh the mighty have fallen!


----------



## sdb29

I think she should have wanted you to lock the door so no one could get away, but that's just me I suppose...


----------



## LGriffin

[quote="sdb29,
.[/quote]

My daughter cut her own bangs like that once. This dope probably paid $400 for that mess.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> View attachment 1018
> 
> 
> I think she should have wanted you to lock the door so no one could get away, but that's just me I suppose...


She was hot back in the 80's', but I concede she hasn't aged very well.


----------



## Kilvinsky

My step daughter works at a local Italian restaurant and mentioned that recently Pauly D from "Jersey Shore" had come in. Ok, so she had to explain who he was to me, big deal. Anyway she said he was very nice and was happy to have people come up and say "HI".

I said something like, he's just thrilled someone knows who he is.

Then again, I guess that foolishness IS popular.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Miss going to see shows at Harpers ferry and then hitting the dive bars on Harvard Ave...or seeing G Love and Special Sauce at the Middle East


----------



## Guest

Morey Pearl's restaurant on Southern Artery in Quincy.


----------



## SinePari

Extremely hard military training. I'm not a sadist but when you see others dropping out along the way and you continue to soldier-on, you can never duplicate that feeling of accomplishment. Now that I serve as a Reserve instructor I see things from the other side. It still bothers me that some will not train as hard as others, either physically or mentally.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Bosses that protect cops, cops that protect bosses, and gangbangers that admit to being ganbangers.


----------

